# what should I do?



## cjb1271 (Feb 4, 2004)

hey guys, I am new to the site. I have a 88 fullsize jimmy with a partial meyers e60 setup. I have the plow frame, the pump (unknown if it works) the touch pad no wiring harness no blade. Is it worth it to put it back together or look for a different plow setup. thanks for any and all info


----------



## Mdirrigation (Dec 12, 2003)

See if what you have works and then look in the for sale section for what you need to complete the plow .


----------



## Foxfire (Sep 25, 2003)

*Buy ???*

 Why buy something you already have ?????


----------

